
HTC Is Now Essentially Worthless (And Insecure) - coloneltcb
http://techcrunch.com/2015/08/10/htc-is-now-essentially-worthless-and-insecure/
======
legitster
A few things:

1\. There is a long list of businesses that failed because they "didn't want
to compete on price".

2\. It is impossible to build a brand on a platform as commoditized as
Android. The barrier to entry is too low. You can't market a $600 flagship
without someone like One Plus coming and eating your lunch.

3\. As more people switch to BYOD plans, they will begin to realize how
unnecessary a $600 phone is. Expect much more downward pressure on mobile
prices. $300 will be the new $600.

The only brand I see playing it right in the Android market is Motorola.

------
mtgx
HTC should've sold years ago, or at the very least change its CEO.

